# What would you charge?



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm working with a client that needs full rights to photos.  Here is a section of the email she sent. 

" I will more than likely have a need for stock images for my business and would like to hire you out to take those for me. For instance, if I need a shot of a dog in a bathtub, I would need you to gain access to a dog, a bathtub, stage the scene and shoot the photo for me. I would then purchase the photo from you at a set price per photo. I would then have all rights to that photo and would be able to use it in any manner (print, web, video) that I choose and however many times I choose."

I figured I could retain the copyright on the photo and sign some kind of copyright release allowing her to do this....but what the hell do I charge per photo for something like this?


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 2, 2011)

I have sold one "unlimited" license to a photo (illustration, actually) so far, and that was for $8,500 because that was their max budget (or so I was told).  It was to a publishing company for use in textbooks and allowed them to use it as much as they wished in any of their textbooks with unlimited printing.  My original price was $12,000 (I don't remember why I started there) and was negotiated down.

Interestingly, they found my illustration on Flickr and contacted me.

Let me add that I sell stock photos and footage and on a Microstock site the opinion for this type of license widely varies with most of the "so-called pros" insisting that nobody settle for less than $10,000 and most stock sites recommending around $5,000 depending on the photo.  So my "guess" would be somewhere between $5,000 and $10,000.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ damm good info


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> I'm working with a client that needs full rights to photos. Here is a section of the email she sent.
> 
> " I will more than likely have a need for stock images for my business and would like to hire you out to take those for me. For instance, if I need a shot of a dog in a bathtub, I would need you to gain access to a dog, a bathtub, stage the scene and shoot the photo for me. I would then purchase the photo from you at a set price per photo. I would then have all rights to that photo and would be able to use it in any manner (print, web, video) that I choose and however many times I choose."
> 
> I figured I could retain the copyright on the photo and sign some kind of copyright release allowing her to do this....but what the hell do I charge per photo for something like this?


Does she want exclusive or non-exclusive use?

As mentioned $5000 - $10,000 per photo plus a charge for getting a dog, bathtub, setting it up and shooting it would add even more.

She doesn't realise how much she is asking for.

Commercial photography is usually priced by charging a creative fee to make the image, and then selling the client a use license.

A use license that grants her such broad, open ended usage like she asks for would cost *A LOT* from an established commercial photographer.

Most clients that ask for such broad usage rights are asking for a lot more than they really need. They are just trying to cover all their bases in one fell swoop, and wind up spending a lot more $$$'s than they need to spend for usage they don't really need, or they are just clueless.

Commercial photographers typically use pricing software like fotoQuote Pro 6.

There is no legal document that is called a copyright release. You would be selling her a license, specifically a use license.

You may want to visit www.asmp.org and on the left of their home page click on > Business Resources > Pricing Guides and in general have a look around.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 2, 2011)

I would go big for a one time price as in previous replies, or maybe a commission type thing small base price then a percent every time they use it. Sounds like they might be able to pay a retainer type thing also.  Lawyers do this ($5000) up front then deduct your time and expenses as they call/need you


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  commercial ventures are new to me.  I'm not sure what I may have gotten myself into.  I was thinking more along the lines of like 120 per photo because that's about what it would cost to get one off istockphoto with unlimited print use. 

I think I may go talk to a lawyer about it.  lol


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2011)

Non-sequitor: iStock is 250 credits (about $1.50 per credit) for an extended license.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 2, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> I think I may go talk to a lawyer about it.  lol



Wow...smartest thing I have read here in the last year!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 2, 2011)

My gut was to say $3000, never having done any commercial work.  Considering the work you would need to set the image, its a pretty big contract


----------



## loopy (Feb 2, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> Thanks for the replies.  commercial ventures are new to me.  I'm not sure what I may have gotten myself into.  I was thinking more along the lines of like 120 per photo because that's about what it would cost to get one off istockphoto with unlimited print use.
> 
> I think I may go talk to a lawyer about it.  lol



Actually...It is about 125 credits for an high res Istock photo in standard license. Unlimited would be around 375 credits and add multi-seat (more than one user) you are looking at 525 credits.

The closest credit bunch you can purchase is 600 credits, which is $920.00.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 2, 2011)

ugh....headache already!!!!!


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 2, 2011)

if she is going to call as needed have her pay a retainer + image and set a price for the image no matter what it is.  you can make your $$ for your time and effort. 
I paied a general family lawyer $200 for a 1 hour phone call.  he didn't even have to get a dog, bath tub or need a camera.  just piched up the phone.


----------

